# Wrong Classification? Not UberX?



## RonBurgundy (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi,

I drive a Toyota 4 Runner SR5 (5th Gen 2011). It has a third row seat I can pop off if I need to but it is cramped. It's made for kids. I don't really want to pop it up to Uber people. My main concern is that since I drive an SUV (white exterior and no leather inside) should I still be under Uber X? I only ask since I can carry a hefty amount of cargo if needed. If I had Uber change my rating, then would I make more or would it not be worth it since higher ranked vehicles are requested as much. What do you all think?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RonBurgundy said:


> Hi, I drive a Toyota 4 Runner SR5 (5th Gen 2011). It has a third row seat I can pop off if I need to but it is cramped. It's made for kids. I don't really want to pop it up to Uber people. My main concern is that since I drive an SUV (white exterior and no leather inside) should I still be under Uber X? I only ask since I can carry a hefty amount of cargo if needed. If I had Uber change my rating, then would I make more or would it not be worth it since higher ranked vehicles are requested as much. What do you all think?


You can still accept X pings even though you're classified as XL. In my market, there is little request for anything other than X, but as a pax I'll order XL when going to the airport because of the extra luggage. You'll make more on an XL trip than X, but you'll risk poor ratings if you're driving a large group and they complain about the comfort. The thing to remember is the person riding shotgun is usually the account holder, so treat that person special and maybe you'll still get a decent tip and rating regardless how the scrubs felt riding in the third row.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I totally had this situation with a Mazda5. There was a 3rd row off kiddee seats with horrible leg room. If I adjusted the 2rd row just right, I could improve the 3rd row leg room. The car could only hold 6 people legally including me (the driver). In fact, due to the bucket seats, when there was a party of 4 on an UberX trip, one unlucky pax would have to sit in the "wayback".

But Uber classified this car as UberXL somehow. At first I fought it but then I learned to use it to my advantage. I simply had to screen out parties of 6. My ratings weren't as good as they were now, possibly due to comfort, but I think it had more to do with navigation etc. Such a car is GREAT for airport pickups (if you like those) because often groups of 1 or 2 people, plus luggage, will order XL just to get a larger vehicle.

But ultimately I sold that car and instead have a roomy, reasonably fuel efficient UberX car and I seem to be doing fine. As others have stated on here, if your car is classified as XL but doesn't get good fuel economy (think: minivan or large SUV), you have to do bartime to get enough large groups to make driving profitable. I'm not sure what fuel economy a 4runner gets.


----------

